# Help! How much to charge for crocheted dolls?



## dixiemaiden (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,
I am looking to make some money by selling these dolls. However, I have no idea what to charge. I have a lot of time in them, and I would of course like to make as much as I can, but I do not want to charge an outrageous price either. I am looking for advice as to what to charge. I have the doll next to a pop can so that you can see her size. Thank you in advance, 
Megan


----------



## Baba (Aug 7, 2008)

Very Cute. Check out www.Etsy.com for a price check. You will be able to get some idea of what to charge there. Good Luck on your dolls!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

How incredibly cute! I don't know what a good price would be.

What if you work out what you would pay yourself per hour, and then add the cost of materials to that?


----------

